# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  لغة الاشارة للأصم

## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  مساء  الخير   
* الطرق البصرية اليدوية (التواصل اليدوي):*
التواصل اليدوي نظام يعتمد استخدام رموز يدوية لإيصال المعلومات للآخرين، والتعبير عن المفاهيم والأفكار والكلمات، ويشمل هذا النظام – في التواصل – استخدام لغة الإشارة والتهجئة بالأصابع .

*1- لغة الإشارة :*
نظام لغة الإشارة مقنن ، يراعي ويحافظ على قواعد النحو التي ابتدعها أول مدير لمدرسة سانت مايكلز جستل في هولندا (1817م)،وتعد لغة الإشارة أسلوباً بصرياً – يدوياً لاستقبال المعلومات والتعبير عنها . والإشارات هي خليط من الأوضاع والأشكال والحركات في اليد، تمثل كلمات أو أفكاراً محددة، ويستطيع الأطفال الصم (صغار السن) التقاط الإشارات بسهولة، كما أنهم يستخدمونها استخداماً جيداً في التعبير عن أنفسهم، و لغة الإشارة محورها حركة اليد وأصابعها لتصوير الألفاظ، وحاسة البصر تعد أساس لغة الإشارة من حيث التقاط هذه الإشارات وترجمة معانيها .

*آلية التواصل بلغة الإشارة :*
لغة الإشارة ليست مجرد حركة لليدين، بل يسهم في إنتاجها : اتجاه نظرة العين ، وحركة الجسم ، والكتفين ، والفم، والوجه، وهذه الإشارات غير اليدوية هي السمة الأكثر حسماً في تحديد المعنى وتركيب الجملة ووظيفة الكلمة، وتشير للأبعاد الزمنية للغة الإشارة ، أي وقت حدوث الأفعال .
كما أن هناك نطاقاً مكانياً للغة الإشارة، إذ تستخدم الحركة في اتجاهات مختلفة للتعبير عن دلالات نحوية معينة . وهذه الإشارات غالباً ما تكون تقليداً لما هو موجود في الطبيعية، أو لما يميز الأشياء والأسماء من ميزات بارزة، فإشارة سبابة اليد اليمنى باتجاه الرأس على الجبين ومد اليد اليسرى لتلامس الكوع الأيمن للدلالة على الهدوء، والإشارة التي تدل على اسم العروس ستكون باتجاه الرأس للدلالة على الإكليل .
الإشارات تعتمد إذاً على إعطاء صور موجزة مبسطة عن الأشياء، مثل الاستدلال على الرجل بالإشارة إلى الشاربين، والاستدلال على فعل الشرب بوضع اليد بشكل كأس وجرها نحو الفم .



*2- التواصل عبر أبجدية الأصابع :*
تشمل تهجئة الأصابع استخدام اليد لتمثيل الحروف الأبجدية، وفي العادة تستخدم التهجئة بالأصابع كطريقة مساندة للغة الإشارة، إذا كان الشخص الأصم لا يعرف الإشارة المستخدمة لكلمة ما .
ووظيفة هذه الطريقة تصوير حروف الكلمة كما هي في الهواء ، فاسم العلم (نابليون) يصور بالحروف : (نون ، ألف ، باء، لام ، ياء، واو، ونون(.
ويلجأ الأصم إلى الأبجدية اليدوية ( أبجدية الأصابع ) ليدل على الكلمات التي ليس لها إشارات وصفية ، مثل أسماء العَلَمْ والمصطلحات اللغوية وغير اللغوية مثل كلمات: (فاعل ، مبتدأ ، أكسجين ، حامض ، وصودا كاوية).

*وتتميز لغة الأصابع بوجود نظامين:* 
الأول : نظام اليد الواحدة المستعمل في أمريكا ، وهو أن لكل حرف شكله المعين باليد الواحدة .
الثاني : هو النظام المستخدم فيه اليدان بطريقة معينة لتدل على ذلك الحرف، ونادراً ما تستخدم تهجئة بمفردها للتواصل مع الشخص الأصم .

*المشكلات التي تواجه المتعلم بالطرق اليدوية:*
1- فيما يتعلق بالإشارات، ليس هناك علاقات بين لغة الإشارة وكل من اللغة المنطوقة أو المكتوبة .
2- تبعد الطفل عن قراءة الكلام وتتبعه .
3- لا تمكن الطفل من تعلم النطق والكلام .
4- لم يتحسن المستوى التعليمي للتلميذ الأصم المستخدم لها .
5- لا يتمكن التلميذ الأصم من استعمالها إلا مع زملائه الصم، ولا يستطيع أن يتعامل بها مع أفراد المجتمع ، لعدم فهمهم واستعمالهم لها .
6- معظم المدرسين يعزفون عن استخدامها لعدم قدرتهم على استخدامها، حيث يعتقد البعض أنها تتطلب مراناً كبيراً، ويجدون صعوبة في تعلمها .
7- لغة الإشارة تعتمد على حركات اليد المرئية ، فلا يمكن ممارستها في الظلام لعدم القدرة على الرؤية .
8- هناك تفاوت في نسبة الفقدان السمعي لدى الصم، وبالتالي فإن الأصم من خلال اعتماده على لغة الإشارة، فإنه يهمل بشكل ما البقايا السمعية التي يمكن أن تستغل ويستفاد منها .


يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

*حرف الألف بلغة الإشارة* 

 
*حرف الباء بلغة الإشارة*  

 
*حرف التاء بلغة الإشارة*  

 
*حرف الثاء بلغة الإشارة* 





*حرف الجيم بلغة الإشارة* 





*حرف الحاء بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الخاء بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الدال بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الذال بلغة الإشارة* 





*حرف الراء بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الزاي بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف السين بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الشين بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الصاد بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الضاد بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الطاء بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الظاء بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف العين بلغة الإشارة*  





*حرف الغين بلغة الإشارة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*حرف القاف بلغة الإشارة* 

  

*حرف الكاف بلغة الإشارة*  

  

*حرف اللام بلغة الإشارة*  


 


*حرف الميم بلغة الإشارة*  

  
*حرف النون بلغة الإشارة* 



 


*حرف الهاء بلغة الإشارة*  


 


*حرف الواو بلغة الإشارة*  


 


*حرف الياء بلغة الإشارة*  

  

*أحد أشكال حرف الهمزة بلغة الإشارة*  

  


*حرف لا بلغة الإشارة*  


 


*حرف التاء المربوطة بلغة الإشارة*  


 


*أحد أشكال حرف الهمزة بلغة الإشارة*  

  

*أحد أشكال حرف الهمزة بلغة الإشارة*  


 


*أحد أشكال حرف الهمزة بلغة الإشارة* 


 


*لفظ ال بلغة الإشارة*

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## Sweet Magic

خصائص النمو العقلي للأصم  وضعيف  السمع  ..

 أن حرمان الأصم من حاسة السمع كان له الأثر في عاداته السلوكية وعدم تناسق حركاته ومدى التحكم في إصداره للأصوات وإحساسه لها وتقليده لها وقد تبين إن الأطفال الصم وضعاف السمع لديهم نفس التوزيع العام في الذكاء كباقي الأطفال العاديين وكذلك في عدم وجود علاقة مباشرة بين الصمم والذكاء إلا أن الحرمان الحسي السمعي يترك بعض آثاره على النشاط العقلي للطفل كما يلي
*1- التحصيل الدراسي:*
هذا المجال يتأثر بعمر الطفل عند حدوث الإعاقة السمعية فكلما زاد السن الذي حدث فيه الصمم كانت التجارب السابقة في محيط اللغة ذات فائدة كبيرة في العملية التعليمية وقد بينت البحوث أن السن الحرجة والخطيرة عند الإصابة بالصمم هي ما يقع بين السنة الرابعة والسادسة وهي الفترة التي تنمو فيها اللغة وقواعدها الأساسية لهذا فكل من الأطفال المولودين بالصمم أو من فقدوا سمعهم فيما بين 4-6 غالباً ما يعانون تخلفاً في التحصيل الدراسي في المستقبل إذا قورنوا بمن أصيبوا بالصمم في سن متأخرة عن ذلك وبين أن الأصم يتأخر في النشاط العقلي بمقدار سنتين وخمس سنوات دراسية عن زميله العادي إلا أن هذا الفرق يتضاءل قليلاً بالنسبة لمن أصيبوا بالصم بعد ست سنوات مما يتعذر معه أن يحصل الأصم على نفس المقدار العلمي الذي يحصل عليه التلميذ العادي . 

2- *الذاكرة*:
ثبت أن هناك أثر للحرمان الحسي والسمعي على التذكر ففي بعض أبعاده يفوق المعاقون سمعياً زملائهم العاديين وفي بعضها الآخر يقلون عنهم فمثلاً تذكر الشكل أو التصميم وتذكر الحركة يفوق فيه الصم زملائهم العاديين بينما يفوق العاديون زملائهم الصم في تذكر المتتاليات العددية .
*الاحتياجات التربوية للنمو العقلي لدى المعاق سمعياً:*
1- ربط الكلمات التي يتعلمها الأصم بمدلولاتها الحسية . 
2- تحقيق مبدأ التكرار المستمر في تعليمه. 
3- استخدام الوسائل التعليمية البصرية لأن الصم يسمعون بعيونهم. 
4- إتاحة الفرصة للأصم لتحقيق النجاح والشعور بالثقة والأمان. 
5- عدم مقارنة الأصم بغيره من التلاميذ ومتابعة تقدمه بمقارنة إنتاجه وتحصيله هو لا بتحصيل غيره.

----------


## Sweet Magic

طرق التواصل المتبعة مع  المعاق سمعياً 


*أولاً : الطريقة الشفهية المنطوقة ( أو طريقة الاتصال اللفظي**)**:* 
إن أول من طبق هذه الطريقة صموئيل هانيك في ألمانيا (1723-179م)، وهذه الطريقة هي إحدى الوسائل الأساسية المتبعة في أسلوب التعليم الشفهي التي كانت سائدة في القرن الماضي، واستمرت حتى النصف الثاني من هذا القرن، وتعتمد على قراءة الشفاه التي تعتمد بالتالي على فلسفة العين بدل الأذن .
وتعتمد هذه الطريقة على التفاهم عن طريق الكلمة المنطوقة من الصم، وتشمل القدرة على لفظ وفهم الكلام المنطوق، وتستخدم طريقتان لتدريب الأشخاص المعوقين سمعياً على مهارات قراءة الشفاه ، هما :
*- الطريقة التحليلية** :*
وتشمل تعليم المعاق سمعياً، وتعريفه بالشكل الذي يأخذه كل صوت على الشفتين، وتدريبه على تحديد كل صوت، وبهذه الطريقة يتم تعليمه أصوات الحروف منفردة، وبعد أن يتقن نطق كل صوت على حدة، تشكل منها كلمات ويتدرب على نطق تلك الكلمات، ثم يكوّن منها جملاً . ومن عيوب هذه الطريقة أن الطفل الأصم قد يعمد إلى نطق كل حرف في الكلمة كما هو لو كان منفرداً، فيكون نطقه متكلفاً ويتعذر على الفهم .
*- الطريقة التركيبية** :*
وبها يتم تدريب الفرد على التعرف على أكبر عدد ممكن من الكلمات المنطوقة، ومن ثم تعريفه بالكلمات التي لم يفهمها بالاعتماد على كفاءته اللغوية ، وتعتمد أيضاً على تدريب الطفل الأصم على نطق الكلمة ككل منذ البداية ، يلي ذلك تدريبه على بناء الجملة، حتى إذا ما بلغ مرحلة الاستعداد لتصحيح النطق ، دُرب على الكلمات غير المنطوقة بشكل سليم . 


كما تستخدم طرق أخرى للتدريب على قراءة الشفاه، منها :
أ‌- طريقة يكون فيها التركيز على أجزاء الكلمة، ويطلق عليها الصوتيات، بهذه الطريقة يتعلم الطفل نطق الحروف الساكنة والحروف المتحركة، ثم يتعلم نطق مجموعة من الحروف المتحركة، ثم يتعلم نطق هذه الحروف مع بعض الحروف المتحركة، ثم يتعلم نطق هذه الحروف مع بعض الحروف الساكنة ..وهكذا .
ب‌- طريقة تهتم بالوحدة الكلية أو المعنى: فقد تكون هذه الوحدة قصة قصيرة، حتى وإن كان الطفل لا يفهم منها سوى جزء صغير جداً .
ج‌- طريقة تعتمد على إبراز الأصوات المرئية أولاً، ثم بعد ذلك الأصوات المدغمة .
*العوامل التي تساعد المعاق سمعياً على قراءة الشفاه**:*
1- سرعة الكلام : تبين أن القراءة في حالة الكلام البطيء أفضل من حالة الكلام العادي، على أن يكون الكلام غير بطيء جداً.
2- الوسط الذي يعيش فيه الطفل الأصم : تبين أن الأطفال الصم الذين يذهبون إلى بيوتهم بعد انتهاء اليوم الدراسي، كانوا أفضل حالاً في قراءة الشفاه من أولئك الموجودين في المدارس .
3- القدرات الفردية: تبين أن الأطفال الذين لديهم القدرة على الانتباه لمدة أطول، يمكنهم قراءة الشفاه أفضل من الأطفال الذين ليست لديهم مثل هذه القدرة .

*توجيهات عامة يجب إتباعها عند تعليم طريقة قراءة الشفاه:*
- يجب التركيز على الكلمات السهلة في البداية، وأن تكون هذه الكلمات مرتبطة بالواقع وبدائرة تجارب الطفل وخبراته .
ويلاحظ أن قراءة الكلمات ذات المقاطع الطويلة أسهل شفهياً على الأصم من قراءة الكلمات ذات المقطع الواحد، فمثلاً ، كلمة (بطاطا، أو مستشفى) أسهل للمعاق سمعياً قراءتها من قراءة كلمة (قط).
- يفترض أن يكون قارئ الشفاه مدركاً للغة الشفهية .
- مساعدة الطفل الأصم بالتدريب على ملاحظة الوجه والشفاه بدقة، ثم الربط بين ما يراه من تعبيرات وحركات وبين المواقف، ثم تعويده على الفهم المجرد، دون أن يرى مواقف مماثلة أمامه أثناء التحدث .
- الاستفادة من قدرة الطفل على التقليد في تدريبه على قراءة الشفاه، وتعليمه الأنشطة أو الخبرات المختلفة .
- ربط المهارات اليدوية والتدريب الحسي بالكلمات، واستغلال كل الأوقات المناسبة للتدريب على قراءة الشفاه .
- ربط الكلمات بواقع الطفل، حتى يكون لها دلالة بالنسبة له، مما يزيد من تعلمه وفهمه بصورة سريعة .
-الاستمرار في التدريب الموزع على مدة زمنية معقولة ، مما يساعد عل تثبيت المعلومات .
-أن تتم عملية قراءة الشفاه من خلال الأنشطة والعمل، وأثناء اكتساب الخبرات والتجارب .
- درجة وضوح حركات الكلمات وسلامة الفم والأسنان والشفاه من العيوب المختلفة .
- التحدث بصوت مسموع وليس مرتفع.
- أن يتأكد المعلم من سلامة بصر التلاميذ، وأن يضع الذين يشكون من ضعف بصرهم في المقاعد الأولى في غرفة الصف .
- التأكد من انتباه المعاق سمعياً، إذ لا يتم التكلم إلا وهو ينظر إلى من يحدثه، والتأكد من عمل السماعة .
- ألا تزيد المسافة بين المتلقي والمرسل – في حالة قراءة الشفاه – عن خمسة أقدام، ولا تقل عن قدمين، لأنه في حالة الاقتراب منه يتعذر عليه تركيز انتباهه على عضلات الوجه .
- عدم المبالغة بأداء نطق الحروف أو الكلمات، لأن أية حركة غريبة توهم الطفل بمعان أخرى للكلام، كما ينبغي نطق الكلام للطفل مرات عديدة، حتى يتم التأكد من أن الطفل قد فهمها، وإذا تعذر ذلك يمكن استعمال الكلام المكتوب على السبورة لمساعدة الطفل على الفهم .


*المشكلات والصعوبات المرتبطة باستخدام طريقة التواصل الشفهي :*
1- تشابه بعض الحركات الكلامية في المخارج، مثل حروف (الباء ، والميم) ، (التاء ، والدال)، أو تشابه بعض الكلمات مثل : (تاب ، داب) ، ومثل : (غالي ، خالي) ،(ظهر ، زهر) ، (تين ، طين) ،(جبل ، جمل).
2- اختلاف نطق بعض الحروف بين الأشخاص، سواء في البيئة الواحدة أو في البيئات المختلفة .
3- بعض الأطفال لا يمتلكون المهارات اللازمة لتعلم الطريقة الشفهية ، والبعض الآخر لا يستطيع التمييز سمعياً وبصرياً بما فيه الكفاية .
4- لا تساعد طريقة قراءة الشفاه التلاميذ الصم على سرعة استقبال الكلام وتتبعه، وذلك لصعوبة تمييز بعض الحروف على الشفتين لتشابه مخارجها كما أن بعضها الآخر ينطق من داخل الفم ولا يظهر على الشفتين .
5- لم تساعد هذه الطريقة على تعلم الكلام وتنمية اللغة بشكل جيد ، لأن قارئ الشفاه لا يستطيع في أحسن الأحوال استيعاب أكثر من 40% من الكلام المنطوق .

يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

*طريقة التخاطب الشاملة ( التواصل الكلي):*
وهي التي تعطي عناية بالكلام، واستغلال البقايا السمعية باستخدام الأجهزة السمعية في آن واحد مع استخدام لغة الإشارة والأبجدية اليدوية وقراءة الشفاه، مما يراعي باستخدامها رغبات كل طفل وحاجاته وظروفه الخاصة، وتستخدم هذه الطريقة مع جميع الأطفال المعاقين سمعياً بما فيهم ضعاف السمع ، حيث ثبت صحة عدم إعاقة هذه الطريقة للمهارات الشفهية المختلفة واستغلال البقايا السمعية عندهم، بل على العكس ، فقد ظهر تحسن ملحوظ عندهم، كما يستخدم هذه الطريقة أيضاً التلاميذ متعددو الإعاقة.

----------


## Sweet Magic

اسباب حدوث الاعاقة السمعية ... 





*أولا : العوامل الوراثية:* 
مثل زواج الأقارب، أو زواج من يعانون من الصمم. 

*ثانيا : العوامل المكتسبة أثناء الحمل وبعد الولادة:*
وتحدث لأسباب مثل: إصابة الأم الحامل بالأمراض مثل الحصبة الألمانية أو الحمى الشوكية- تناول الأدوية أثناء الحمل – التعرض لأشعة اكس ونقص الأكسجين عند الولادة، ارتفاع درجة الحرارة للطفل وإصابات البرد المتكررة – التهاب الأذن الوسطى– الحصبة العادية، النكاف، وثقب الطبلة نتيجة التعرض لأصوات عالية . 

*ثالثا: أسباب أخرى:*
A- تشوهات الأذن الخارجية :
1- تشوهات صيوان الأذن (auricular malformation ) ، وهي تشوهات خلقية منذ الولادة في صيوان الأذن وتشمل:
- صغر غير طبيعي لصيوان الأذن ويسمى smith micrtia 
- انحراف الصيوان عن وضعه الطبيعي (melotia ) 
- اختفاء الصيوان (anotia ) 

2- اختفاء قناة السمع الخارجية ( atresia) 
الاختفاء الخلقي لقناة السمع الخارجية والانغلاق قد يكون في أي موقع من القناة .

B- اضطرابات الأذن الوسطى:
1- ثقب طبلة الأذن( tympanic membrance perforation ) يحدث ثقب طبلة الأذن من خلال تعرضها للصدمات أو الإصابات أو الالتهابات في الأذن الوسطي،, هناك ثلاثة أنواع لثقب الطبلة : (الثقب المركزي والثقب البسيط والثقب الحامي).

----------


## Sweet Magic

الاكتشاف المبكر  للاعاقة السمعية 




من الأشياء الهامة الاكتشاف المبكر للإعاقة السمعية، وهناك علامات تساعد الأهل على معرفة ما إذا كان طفلهم يعاني من مشكلة في السمع أم لا، ومن أبرزها:
1- أنه يجد صعوبة في فهم ما يقال له.
2- عيوب في نطق الأصوات
3- ظهور إفرازات صديدية من الأذن أو احمرار في الصيوان.
4- الميل للحديث بصوت مرتفع، واستخدام الإشارات في المواقف التي يكون فيها الكلام أكثر فاعلية
5- لا يستجيب لاسمه عندما ينادى عليه عدة مرات.
6- يستخدم (ها) أو (ماذا) باستمرار.
7-  الحرص على الاقتراب من مصادر الصوت، ويرفع صوت التليفزيون أو الكاسيت بشكل عال جداً.
8- لا يستجيب لصوت رنين الهاتف.
9- يعاني من تأخر لغوي ودراسي شديد، ولذلك من الضروري للأم معرفة النمو اللغوي أو التطور اللغوي للطفل الطبيعي.
10- الشكوى من آلام في الأذن أو صعوبة السمع و عدم الارتياح لوجود أصوات غريبة في الأذن أو رنين مستمر. 
11- عدم الانتباه والاستجابة للمتكلم حين يتكلم بصوت طبيعي
. 
12- يتوقف الطفل عن إصدار الأصوات منذ الأشهر الأولى من عمره .

----------


## Sweet Magic

*تأثير الضعف السمعي* 


*أ - تأثير الضعف السمعي على تطور** الكلام** :*


المفردات: تتطور المفردات عند الأطفال الذين يعانون منالضعف السمعيبشكل أبطأ من المعدل الطبيعي.الجملة: بعض هؤلاء الأطفال يفهمون ويتكلمون الجملالقصيرة سهلةالتركيب.النطق: يصعب على هؤلاء الأطفال سماع بعض الأصوات الساكنةمثل السينوالشين والتاء..*ب- تأثير ضعف السمع على التقدم الدراسي* :

يعاني هؤلاء الأطفال من صعوبات في التعليم بشكل عام، وخاصة في القراءة والفارق التعليمي بين ضعاف السمع وذوي السمع الطبيعي يتسع مع التقدم العلمي .

*ج- تأثير درجة الضعف السمعي على استيعاب الكلام** واحتياجات التعليم** :*
- الإعاقة البسيطة (الطفيفة): لا يستطيع الأطفال الذين يعانون من صعوبة سمع طفيفة من سماع الأصوات الخافتة.
- الإعاقة المتوسطة : يفهم الأطفال الذين يعانون من صعوبة سمع متوسطة أحاديث الآخرين عندما يكون وجهاً لوجه، وعلى مسافة قريبة تقدر بثلاثة إلى خمسة أقدام أما إذا كان خافتاً أو ليس في مستوى نظرهم يفقدون 50% من فهم الحوار . 
- الإعاقة متوسطة الشدة : لابد أن يتم التحدث مع الأطفال من هذه الفئة بصوت مرتفع.
- الإعاقة الشديدة : يسمع الأطفال من هذه الفئة الأصوات العالية التي تبعد قدماً واحداً عنهم وقد يتعرفون على أصوات البيئة من حولهم، ويميزون بعض أصوات العلة ) أ، و،ي ) فاللغة والكلام عندهم متأثر بشكل كبير وبحاجة لإلحاقهم بمدارس خاصة. 

- الإعاقة التامة ( الشديدة جداً): قد يسمع الأطفال من هذه الفئة بعض الأصوات العالية ولكنهم في الحقيقة يدركون اهتزاز الصوت أكثر من معرفته، ويعتمدون على قدراتهم البصرية.

*د- تـأثير الإعاقة السمعية على اللغة:*
- الصمم قبل تعلم اللغة :( pelingual ) هو ذلك النوع الذي يوجد عند الميلاد أو الذي يحدث قبل نمو الكلام واللغة .
- الصمم بعد تعلم اللغة :(postlingual ) يشير إلى فقدان السمع الذي يحدث بعد أن يكون الفرد قد تعلم الكلام واللغة . 

*هـ - تأثير** فقدان حاسة السمع على النمو الجسمي للأصم** :* 
أثبتت الدراسات الحديثة أنه لا يوجد فرق بين الفرد الأصم والعادي في خصائص النمو الجسمي من حيث معدل النمو أي سرعة النمو والتغيرات الجسمية في الطول والوزن في جميع مراحل النمو التي يمر بها الطفل الأصم فهو كنظيره العادي تماماً، ولهذا لا توجد فروق ظاهرة بالنسبة للمتطلبات الجسمية للأصم والعادي وكل ما يظهر من فروق بينها هو أثر الإعاقة السمعية على بعض العادات الجسمية الخاصة بالصم .
*ولكن هناك عدة متطلبات تربوية للنمو الجسمي** للمعاق سمعياً**، ومنها:*
1- العمل على استغلال جميع الحواس الأخرى ( البصر واللمس والتذوق والشم ) في العملية التعليمية، وهذا يقتضي الاهتمام بالوسائل التعليمية والتنويع فيها بالقدر الذي يناسب الصم وما يوجد بينها من فروق فردية واضحة. 
2- استخدام الأجهزة التعليمية الحديثة في العملية التعليمية . 
3- إتاحة الفرصة للتدريب على التنفس لتنشيط وتقوية العضلات التي تسهم في إحداث الصوت وتعود استعمال الصم في دفع هواء الزفير . 
4- التدريب السمعي للمحافظة على بقايا السمع لدى الأطفال الصم وتقويتها واستغلالها . 
5- التدريب على إخراج الأصوات بنغمات متفاوتة حتى يفهم المعاق سمعياً نوع النغمة . 
6- أن تفهم وتتقبل الفتاة الصماء التغيرات التي تحدث لها نتيجة للنمو الجسمي.

----------


## Sweet Magic

هذه التوصيات موجهة إلى الأهل وخاصة الأب والأم للتغلب على مشكلة التعامل مع الطفل ذو الإعاقة السمعية: 

- تقبل الحقيقة كون طفلهما أصم وهي مسألة قضاء وقدر
- مواجهة المسئولية كأب وأم وبذل الجهد في العناية التامة والاهتمام بالطفل.
- إعطاء الطفل المزيد من الحنان فهذا الأسلوب الذي يفهمه من سن مبكرة.
- المتابعة مع الطبيب المختص لمعرفة مدى إمكانية العلاج.
- يعتبر اللعب ضرورة تربوية تتم بواسطته عملية صقل مواهب الطفل وتزوده بالخبرات
- تشجيع إخوته للعب معه والسماح له بالاختلاط بالأطفال العاديين، مع تجنب موضوع المقارنة مع الأطفال العاديين.
- مشاركة الأم له في الأعمال المنزلية والتحدث إليه ووصف كل ما تقوم به عن طريق الكلام.
- اصطحاب الطفل الأصم عندما تقوم الأم أو الأب بزيارة الأقارب والجيران.
- يستحسن تعليق صور ملونة مناسبة بالقرب من سريره كصور أفراد العائلة وأصدقاءه وأقاربه وصور من الشارع الذي يعيش فيه وصور للحيوانات التي يحبذها وتكتب تحتها كلمات أو جمل بسيطة..
- يجب تشجيعه على أي مجهود كلامي يقوم به على ألا تصحح أخطاءه دفعة واحدة وإنما يكفي أن يقوم دائماً بإعادة ما يقوله بطريقة سليمة لغوياً وبسيطة التركيب.
- التحدث بصفة دائمة إلى الطفل المعاق سمعيا وأنت تنظر إلى وجهه.
- تزويد الطفل بخبرات في التعامل مع الآخرين، تتضمن المشاركة وانتظار دوره في اللعب (مما يزوده بخبرات التطبيع الاجتماعي ).
- تنمية قدرات الطفل اللغوية ومهاراته في الكلام وقراءة الشفاه. 
- مساعدة الطفل على الاستفادة بأقصى ما يمكنه من القدر المتبقي لديه من حاسة السمع وذلك من خلال استخدامه للوسائل السمعية المعينة ومكبرات الأصوات 
- تنمية معرفته بمفاهيم الأعداد ....
- تنمية ميوله واستعداداته لقراءة بعض الكلمات والتعبيرات بحيث تنمي مهارات القراءة 
- تعويد الطفل على الجلوس والإنصات مع الاستعانة بالمعين السمعي 
- تمكين الطفل من التعرف على اسمه مكتوبا 
- تدريبه على محاولة كتابة اسمه 
- تنمية مهارات جيدة في التميز البصري بحيث يمكن تمييز وجوه الاختلاف والتشابه بين ما يراه من صور وأشياء بحيث يتعرف على النواحي العامة منها أولا ثم على النواحي الدقيقة وهذه هامة بالنسبة للطفل الأصم نظراً لأنه لابد أن يعتمد على بصره في تلقي معلومات كثيرة 
- تنمية مهارات التناسق الحركي البصري، فتناسق اليد مع العين يعتبر هاما في كثير من مجالات الحياة كمهارات الحياة اليومية. 
- احرص على زيارة طفلك لأخصائي السمع وجلسات التخاطب دوريا وحضور المواعيد وعدم التفريط بها لتجنب أي تطور سلبي مما يؤثر على حياة طفلك الاجتماعية والتعليمية والنفسية والمهنية مستقبلاً.
- تقديم لطفلك المعلومات الصحيحة الملائمة لعمره دورياً عن السمع و اللغة و فقد السمع والسماعات لتجيب على أسئلته وأسئلة أصدقائه والناس.


تحياتي للجميع  

Sweet Magic

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*موضوع في غاية الأهميهـ ،،*
*صدقاً ،،*
*موضوع كامل متكامل ،،*
*و شرح وااافي ،،*
*أستخدام لغة الأشارة ليس بـ الأمر الصعب ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*يحتاج إرادة ،،*
*و أكبر دليل أن في عائلتنا حالهـ مماثلهـ ،،*
*و نستطيع جميعنا التواصل معها ،،*
*بـ يسر و سهولهـ ،،*
*حتى أننا لا نتقيد معها بـ الأشارات التي تعلمتها ،،*
*فهي قادرة على أستيعاب ما نقول ،،*
*و تتمتع بـ القدرة على قرائة شفاهنا ،،*
*و تستطيع سماعنا بـ شكل جيد ،،*
*و لـ اللهـ ربي الحمد ،،*
*أصبحت أم منذ شهور قليلة لـ مولودة راااائعهـ ،،*
*كـ أمها ،،*
*و لا أخفيكم ،،*
*أنهـ منذ فترهـ ليست بـ القصيرة ،،*
*جلست معها ،،*
*و كانت تعلمني كيف أقول أسمي بـ لغة الأشارة ،،*
*أحفظهـ ،، ثم تمر علي الأيام و أنساهـ ،،*
*و الآن و أنا أقرأ موضوعكـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*أسترجعت حروف أسمي ،،*
*بـ صراحهـ أطروحهـ ممتعهـ بـ النسبة لي ،،*
*لأنني أطمح في تعلم لغة الأشارة ،،*
*هي لغة جميلهـ بـ معنى الكلمهـ ،،*
*بوركتي أوخيهـ ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااكـ ،،*
*دمتي بـ هذا العطاء يااااراااائعهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## looovely

*   ســـــــلااااااااااااام,,* 
*       مووووووضوع في قمة الروعة خيتوووووووو* 
*        وماشاء الله غني بالمعلومات يعطيك ربي الف عافية*
*        مجهود بالفعل تُشكرررررررري عليه,,*
*            وأني حافظه الحرروف بلأشارة,,* 
*       وبعض الكلمات وإن شاء الله اوفق في معرفة الكثير* 
*      من هذي اللغة عشان نقدر نتواصل معاهم* 
*                تحياتي لك المصحوبه بالدعوات*
* looovely*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يرحم والديك 
 والله خوش موضووع

----------


## كبرياء

*موضوع رآئع ...* 
*وطرح مميز ...* 
*سلمت أنآملكـ سووويت ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سلمت يدينج سووويت على الطرح
يعطيج العافية .

----------


## الفرح دنياي

الف شكر خيه 
ع الطرح والشرح الوافي 
وانا ممن يفهمون لغة الاشاره 
واجيد التخاطب بيسر وسهوله 
يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيــــــــــــك ألف عاافيه ع الطرج المميز*

*ماانحرم جديدك*

*سلامي*

----------


## سلى

*رآآآآئعه بكل ما طرحتي*

----------


## فرح

غاااليتي ســــويت 
احسنتِ وبارك الله في جهووودك 
بجد طرح ممـــــــــــــيز وهااادف 
ومعلومااات رااائعه جدا 
سلمت يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه 
ولغة الاشاااره وقراءة الشفاء 
سهله جداَ ..وبالذات الى من عنده اراده وعزيمه 
كي يتعلمها ..
كل الشكر لك ياااقلبي 
وننتظر المزييييييييييد من روووعة جديدك حبيبتي 
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*موضوع جدا رائع وقيم*

*كان نفسي ادرس لغة الأشارة*

*يسلمو عللطرح*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------

